# Cube Smith Stickers



## andatude (Apr 27, 2009)

Hey Guys i just received my order of bright stickers from cubesmith. Can any of you guys tell me actually how to put them on or take the old ones off? Do i have to wash the cube first b4 putting them on?


----------



## Unknown.soul (Apr 27, 2009)

(This doesn't work well with Rubik's storebought PET stickers, too much of the adhesive sticks on the cube)

1. Peel off old sticker (use your nails, Scraperite if you bought one, or an X-Acto- be careful not to scratch the plastic)
2. Use sticker to remove all adhesive and gunk that may be left behind
3. Stick the sticker onto the new sticker like so:





4. Peel off the new sticker, place it on the cubie:




5. Remove old sticker
Repeat steps 1-5 until the whole cube is stickered.


----------



## andatude (Apr 27, 2009)

Thanks! It turned out really nice.! I love it, i use it for my OH cube.


----------

